# Toshiba Thrive subforum?



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

*Should we make a Thrive Subforum?*​
Yes 685.71%No114.29%


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

We had a suggestion for us to make a thrive subforum in the tablets section. I just wanted to make a thread and ask everyone if this tablet has a follow and if its something you guys would like to see here?


----------



## larry thebert (Aug 5, 2011)

"SyNiK4L said:


> We had a suggestion for us to make a thrive subforum in the tablets section. I just wanted to make a thread and ask everyone if this tablet has a follow and if its something you guys would like to see here?


Please make it so,thanks


----------



## havensed (Aug 25, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> We had a suggestion for us to make a thrive subforum in the tablets section. I just wanted to make a thread and ask everyone if this tablet has a follow and if its something you guys would like to see here?


Yes make it so, the thrive is the developers tablet.

"Life is tough, but even tougher if you're stupid. ". John Wayne. 
Rooted running, Apex 2.0 RC3 ,watermark'd, using Jake's mods.


----------



## sarhound (Oct 10, 2011)

yes, have one , can always use more information.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xm41907 (Sep 14, 2011)

yes. I'd love to see more development for the Thrive.


----------

